# Alex Mercer versus Narutoverse



## Hoshino Rika (Sep 27, 2010)

I've been playing Prototype 

Scenario 1: Alex has to assasinate every important named person in Naruto. He appears in Konoha wearing the skin of an Anbu and goes from there.

Scenario 2: Red Crown allies with Narutoverse and gets them to catch Zeus.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 27, 2010)

Mercer wins because he's cool and Naruto is gay.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 27, 2010)

OM NOM NOM


----------



## zenieth (Sep 27, 2010)

Does he get to chuck ramen stands at naruto


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 27, 2010)

Mercer Ants Pants


----------



## Francesco. (Sep 27, 2010)

Mercer rapes hard, this guy probably solos Rozen Maiden verse, D.Gray-man verse and OP Verse lolmao.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 27, 2010)

Admiral Shujin said:


> Mercer rapes hard, this guy probably solos Rozen Maiden verse, D.Gray-man verse and OP Verse lolmao.



All at the same time? No way.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2010)

It was agreed on that Mercer solos One Piece a few months ago if I remember right. Narutoverse poses no challenge for him.



Crimson King said:


> Mercer Ants Pants


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 27, 2010)

Like this hasn't been done before.


----------



## Random Nobody (Sep 27, 2010)

Saiyan God said:


> All at the same time? No way.



Mercer can completely regenerate from a point blank nuclear blast by absorbing a single bird so I wouldn't say it's impossible.

Though I'll admit I'm not fully aware of what Rozen Maiden and D.Gray-man verse are capable of.

Oh yeah Narutoverse gets destroyed.


----------



## AzureD (Oct 4, 2010)

Alex never took a nuke point blank. He was at quite a large distance when it went off. At point blank it would kill him for sure.

He would still win though. Just do not exaggerate here.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 4, 2010)

The nuke was 10 times stronger than the one that went off at Hiroshima if I remember right. But yeah he didn't tank it point blank.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 4, 2010)

Naruto might be able to take him out with a RS (it cuts down to every cell)


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Oct 4, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Naruto might be able to take him out with a RS (it cuts down to every cell)



Too bad once Mercer absorbs someone with general knowledge about Naruto, he befriends Naruto long enough just to absorb Naruto.  Naruto won't get the chance to even use FRS.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 4, 2010)

Besides the fact that Mercer can regen from a single strand of flesh.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 4, 2010)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> Too bad once Mercer absorbs someone with general knowledge about Naruto, he befriends Naruto long enough just to absorb Naruto.  Naruto won't get the chance to even use FRS.



RSM let him know Mercer's intentions. Again Mercer is stomped HARD. all of his cells will be distroyed he's not getting back up from that.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 4, 2010)

If Mercel arrives without anyone knowing it beforehand I can see him slowly killing of large quantities. Though I don't know if he can absorb jutsus. If yes then he would eventually become the new Rikudo Senin of Naruto.


----------



## Satehi (Oct 4, 2010)

Could CT take him out? Pein's rain might be able to tell he's a stranger at least.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 4, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> RSM let him know Mercer's intentions. Again Mercer is stomped HARD. all of his cells will be distroyed he's not getting back up from that.



You mean how it completely killed Kakuzu?

Oh wait.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Oct 4, 2010)

Mercer was caught up in the fireball of a 130 to 180 kiloton explosion. That's about as point blank as you can get with a nuclear explosion. The entire fireball counts as the center.




willyvereb said:


> Though I don't know if he can absorb jutsus. If yes then he would eventually become the new Rikudo Senin of Naruto.



Well, to be able to use jutsu you needs two things.

1. A physical chakra system (works like bodily organ that transfers the energy)

2. Knowledge on how to use jutsu.

Mercer can gain both these things by absorbing a random ninja. Since he can gain memories and physical capabilities by consuming.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 4, 2010)

Unless he accidentally encounters a high-tier character early, I can't see Mercer losing then. He would eventually become the ultimate ninja with more jutsu than Orochimaru.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Oct 4, 2010)

willyvereb said:


> Unless he accidentally encounters a high-tier character early, I can't see Mercer losing then. He would eventually become the ultimate ninja with more jutsu than Orochimaru.



See, that's the broken thing with Mercer.

He can solo pretty much ANY verse if he plays it smart enough. Marvel? Just take it slow and start with some low level mutants and work yourself up the chain. Same with DC or pretty much... well... any universe.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 4, 2010)

Another problem is enemy ninja's don't know his power.

The moment Mercer wounds you, he can absorb you. There has never been a fight in Naruto where nobody was injured.

And when he absorbs you, he gets healed.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, his absorption MUST have a limit though. We don't know if he can absorb alien entities or beings decisively different from terrestrial lifeforms. Also sooner or later one would realize his doing, regardless the situation. And if the remaining combined power of the verse surpasses his current then he's pretty much done-in.
He can't solo Marvel verse anyways even if we don't count their omnipotent. The cosmics are pretty much out of reach to Mercer even if he absorbs all sorcerers and mutants known.


----------



## Wutani (Oct 4, 2010)

Lol at people actually thinking Narutoverse has a chance here.

Mercer goes around casually tendril raping the verse.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Oct 4, 2010)

willyvereb said:


> Well, his absorption MUST have a limit though



He has been shown to absorb animals and beings made of pure virus.



> We don't know if he can absorb alien entities or beings decisively different from terrestrial lifeforms.



If it can breed with a human it should be fair game. Enabling the Skrull and Shiar already for absorbtion.



> Also sooner or later one would realize his doing, regardless the situation.



None of the cosmics would care about what he's doing on Earth. And once he gets enough mutants there would be hardly any opposition left.




> He can't solo Marvel verse anyways even if we don't count their omnipotent. The cosmics are pretty much out of reach to Mercer even if he absorbs all sorcerers and mutants known.



Once he gets to some of the broken Earthlings like Franklin Richards, Scarlet Witch, Dr. Strange, Reed Richards...etc. he can start going for higher cosmic caliber stuff. He probably won't even NEED his original powers at that point anymore. Heck, he could probably go for some of the psychics too since his hivemind status should grant him at least a temporary defense against their powers. At least enough time to absorb them.


----------



## Devil Kings (Oct 4, 2010)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> See, that's the broken thing with Mercer.
> 
> He can solo pretty much ANY verse if he plays it smart enough. Marvel? Just take it slow and start with some low level mutants and work yourself up the chain. Same with DC or pretty much... well... any universe.



He's not soloing DC/Marvel. The second he appears in the verse and start killing, with no Pis/Cis to hinders DC/Marvel, a being with cosmic awareness, like the LT, and Spectre would come down and rape him hard.


----------



## Wutani (Oct 4, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> He's not soloing DC/Marvel. The second he appears in the verse and start killing, with no Pis/Cis to hinders DC/Marvel, a being with cosmic awareness, like the LT, and Spectre would come down and rape him hard.



If Mercer gets knowledge on the verse and goes about it properly he could take down most verses depending on who he absorbs.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Oct 4, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> RSM let him know Mercer's intentions. Again Mercer is stomped HARD. all of his cells will be distroyed he's not getting back up from that.



RSM?

Mercer starts in the Naruto village disguised as Anbu.  No one knows who the fuck Mercer is, what his abilities are, or his intentions.  There's no knowledge of him.  It'd be a while before anyone figuring it out.

He befriends Naruto for a bowl of ramen.  Naruto gets absorbed.  Game over and no FRS to be afraid of.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Oct 4, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> He's not soloing DC/Marvel. The second he appears in the verse and start killing, with no Pis/Cis to hinders DC/Marvel, a being with cosmic awareness, like the LT, and Spectre would come down and rape him hard.



...

Wow... where the hell did I say a direct battle? Or without PIS/CIS?


----------



## Juri (Oct 4, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> He's not soloing DC/Marvel. The second he appears in the verse and start killing, with no Pis/Cis to hinders DC/Marvel, *a being with cosmic awareness, like the LT, and Spectre would come down and rape him hard.*



Why would they do that? They remain absent against threats much bigger than him and yet stop everything and come for him the moment he arrives?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 4, 2010)

I like how PIS/CIS must be off to make the likes of LT who only deals with cosmic crimes to come and randomly kill Mercer when other super villains with powers are allowed to exist. Anyway he can't solo Marvel and DC



> Once he gets to some of the broken Earthlings like Franklin Richards, Scarlet Witch, Dr. Strange, Reed Richards...etc. he can start going for higher cosmic caliber stuff. He probably won't even NEED his original powers at that point anymore. Heck, he could probably go for some of the psychics too since his hivemind status should grant him at least a temporary defense against their powers. At least enough time to absorb them



This is borderline fanfiction or what would happen if bad writing was allowed. You make it sound so easy and are sure he won't be beaten if he tries to absorb someone. Yes if he plays it smart enough he could go far but when you have geniuses like Reed, Doom, Stark and others with their H4X tech or when you have groups like the Avengers, X-men, FF4 the chances of this are slim. 

Onslaught who already had Magneto's and Xavier's powers had Franklyn Richards once too, he did'nt solo the verse either. There have been far greater threats to both Multiverses than some character with regeneration and absorption. Sure if the writer allows this to happen then he could keep absorbing broken Earthlings without being defeated while other groups just magically ignore him or if he somehow just conveniently happens to be in the right place and right time like when say Franklyn is taking a piss but that just sounds ridiculous now. 


If left unchecked he's a threat but nothing that won't be defeated in the end.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Oct 5, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I like how PIS/CIS must be off to make the likes of LT who only deals with cosmic crimes to come and randomly kill Mercer when other super villains with powers are allowed to exist. Anyway he can't solo Marvel and DC



If played right, he can.




> This is borderline fanfiction or what would happen if bad writing was allowed.



Not really.




> You make it sound so easy and are sure he won't be beaten if he tries to absorb someone.



And you make it sound like he'd make a huge fight out of absorbtions.
Comsume some low level villains or street level heroes that no one would really miss to get general info on the verse. Then start picking off characters during their free time. Obviously the easiest would be the Fantastic Four since info about them is so public.

Absorb some hot chick. Get a date with Johnny, absorb him when the date gets more intimate. Impersonate Johnny. Go to the Fantastic Four building. Get Reed while he's working on any kinda random invention.

Now Alex already has the intellect of one of the most intelligent guys in Marvel at his service along with in-depth knowledge on how to defeat most heroes and how to create cosmic devices like Cosmic Cubes.

This would take a weekend at worst to accomplish. 



> Yes if he plays it smart enough he could go far but when you have geniuses like Reed, Doom, Stark and others with their H4X tech or when you have groups like the Avengers, X-men, FF4 the chances of this are slim.





> Onslaught who already had Magneto's and Xavier's powers had Franklyn Richards once too, he did'nt solo the verse either. There have been far greater threats to both Multiverses than some character with regeneration and absorption. Sure if the writer allows this to happen then he could keep absorbing broken Earthlings without being defeated while other groups just magically ignore him or if he somehow just conveniently happens to be in the right place and right time like when say Franklyn is taking a piss but that just sounds ridiculous now.



I don't know if you are thinking too complicated or too simple. 




> If left unchecked he's a threat but nothing that won't be defeated in the end.



It doesn't really have anything to do with checked or not.

Heck, he could start a huge diversion action by spreading Blacklight in New York or some such.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 5, 2010)

> If played right, he can



I was supporting you by saying it was stupid to think LT and spectre would interfere so easily with him when other super villains are still left around. They would interfere if it gets taken to cosmic crime level though.



> It doesn't really have anything to do with checked or not.
> 
> Heck, he could start a huge diversion action by spreading Blacklight in New York or some such



See the problem is while he can solo a  regular verse with his H4X and playing his cards right, Marvel/DC are like the top-tier of fiction and there are many characters who could stop him at different stages possibly. Simply having the powers of someone like Franklyn and others won't mean he could'nt be stopped, Onslaught was afterall hence why I mentioned it here. There are cases where characters have obtained cosmic power in Marvel Doom has taken Beyonders powers once in that comic where he meets MM and Dr. Strange has invoked the powers of Cyttorak and even Eternity

An IG user can't solo those verses and that's insane cosmic power right there.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 5, 2010)

This makes me want to play Prototype again.

Anyways, Mercer should take this with relative ease.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 5, 2010)

Hoshino Rika said:


> You mean how it completely killed Kakuzu?
> 
> Oh wait.


Kazuku was fucking crippled from that fight Kakashi just preformed a mercy killing. R


ChINaMaN1472 said:


> RSM?
> 
> Mercer starts in the Naruto village disguised as Anbu.  No one knows who the fuck Mercer is, what his abilities are, or his intentions.  There's no knowledge of him.  It'd be a while before anyone figuring it out.
> 
> He befriends Naruto for a bowl of ramen.  Naruto gets absorbed.  Game over and no FRS to be afraid of.


RSM = Rikudō Sennin Mode. Read the manga he found Kisame just by his feeling of evil

... my god you implied that they were in Bloodlust, Naruto would know it wasn't right from him simply not having the right feeling and why would Naruto trust Mercer/ANBU when he would have never met him? My god Naruto may be dumb but he's not a complete idiot. 


Also Naruto has also fought an absorber or at least Kazuku is a kind of absorber. Naruto would know how to take him out (IE; don't get to close, keep a keen eye on him, and don't underestimate him. (His own opponents do that to him enough that he knows not to.)).


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Kazuku was fucking crippled from that fight Kakashi just preformed a mercy killing. R



Did you miss the part where Mercer can regen from just a strand of flesh?

A FRS is not going to kill him.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Did you miss the part where Mercer can regen from just a strand of flesh?
> 
> A FRS is not going to kill him.



Did you miss the part were FRS destroys Cells to the point were it doesn't matter if they're physically there, they simply will not work.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 5, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Did you miss the part were FRS destroys Cells to the point were it doesn't matter if they're physically there, they simply will not work.



Obviously they still work or Kakuzu would have died instantly. It shreds the chakra network, which Mercer doesn't have.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 5, 2010)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Obviously they still work or Kakuzu would have died instantly. It shreds the chakra network, which Mercer doesn't have.



it was said that once he got his ANBU suit he would get Chakra coils. Anyway this is what I'm talking about:



Those "Chakra tubes" release the poison but it also carves him in half like a turkey dinner so yeah Mercer is a dead man if RSS hits him.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Did you miss the part were FRS destroys Cells to the point were it doesn't matter if they're physically there, they simply will not work.



It would have to hit every part of Mercer's body to take him out. Guess what FRS doesn't hit every part of the body.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> It would have to hit every part of Mercer's body to take him out. Guess what FRS doesn't hit every part of the body.







			
				Tsunade said:
			
		

> It attacks *every cell* of the body


guess what, the body is made out of Cells. Live and learn huh?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah, definitely explains why Human Realm was reduced to nothing.

Oh wait, he wasn't. His torso was still there.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> guess what, the body is made out of Cells. Live and learn huh?



You really are dense.

Show me one page where FRS completely disintegrates a person it hits. I'll make it easy on you, you won't find one.

Therefore a FRS won't kill Mercer. This is simple stuff here.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 5, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Yeah, definitely explains why Human Realm was reduced to nothing.
> 
> Oh wait, he wasn't. His torso was still there.





Platinum said:


> You really are dense.
> 
> Show me one page where FRS completely disintegrates a person it hits. I'll make it easy on you, you won't find one.
> 
> Therefore a FRS won't kill Mercer. This is simple stuff here.



COMPARE:
Initial hit:


Later in the fight:

Looks to me like he's melting. Also Notice how none of the rest of them are covered in dust from Pain's atack and that Proves Human path is melting!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Looks to me like he's melting



He's not **


----------



## Pacifista (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2010)

Even if he was melting regening from a puddle would be easy for Mercer to do. So your point is moot either way. You have to completely disintegrate him to kill him.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> He's not **



I edited my post to prove it none of the other paths killed earlyer are coverd in dust from his attack when Human was clearly cut in two yet he is only left with half his head still showing


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> I edited my post to prove it none of the other paths killed earlyer are coverd in dust from his attack when Human was clearly cut in two yet he is only left with half his head still showing



That's because the FRS expanded and consumed most of his body. It doesn't prove he was melting at all.

And as I said it doesn't matter if he was Mercer could regen from that easily.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 5, 2010)

This is all under the assumption that Mercer somehow doesn't find Naruto and absorb him first, and he just so happens to get into a direct battle with Naruto.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2010)

How about this scenario. Mercer consumes Iruka since he is a weak little shit, assumes his form and invites Naruto to get some Ramen. Then when they are alone. Mercer consumes Naruto.

It wouldn't be difficult for Mercer in the least.

Just one of the many ways Mercer could kill him.


----------



## Random Nobody (Oct 5, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> I edited my post to prove it none of the other paths killed earlyer are coverd in dust from his attack when Human was clearly cut in two yet he is only left with half his head still showing



And Mercer has regenerated from less then that.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 5, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> *snip*


----------



## Abigail (Oct 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> How about this scenario. Mercer consumes Iruka since he is a weak little shit, assumes his form and invites Naruto to get some Ramen. Then when they are alone. Mercer consumes Naruto.
> 
> It wouldn't be difficult for Mercer in the least.
> 
> Just one of the many ways Mercer could kill him.



Or Sakura in place of Iruka.

Hilarious.

With Naruto, Mercer already has enough power to horribly fuck up the verse. So, he doesn't need to sneak around anywhere near as much.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 6, 2010)

Hell going by Naruto's newly awakened fanclub in Konoha, he could absorb just about any low level weakling and get Naruto to go out for Ramen with him...or he could just absorb the ramen chef and get at Naruto that way as well


----------



## Marth6789 (Oct 6, 2010)

Except that ninja can actively sense killing intent and evil intentions. He would hardly get anywhere until he's found out.


----------



## Abigail (Oct 6, 2010)

Marth6789 said:


> Except that ninja can actively sense killing intent and evil intentions. He would hardly get anywhere until he's found out.



Haha

             no.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 6, 2010)

Marth6789 said:


> Except that ninja can actively sense killing intent and evil intentions. He would hardly get anywhere until he's found out.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 6, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Kazuku was fucking crippled from that fight Kakashi just preformed a mercy killing. R


So?

Kakuzu is made of paper compared to Alex Mercer. Alex has high tier regen, an adaptable body and the power to absorb living tissue to strengthen himself.



Marth6789 said:


> Except that ninja can actively sense killing intent and evil intentions. He would hardly get anywhere until he's found out.



Except Alex Mercer doesn't feel like normal people do. He's not human. He's a sentient virus taking the form of a human because it originated inside the human Alex Mercer and has made most of its identity around him.

Alex Mercer doesn't see killing as something evil nor does he have any intent that anyone would associate with killing. Mercer sees humanity as food or batteries. Ninja's can't sense this. Otherwise, their sense would constantly go off whenever someone ate a bowl of Ramen. Mercer isn't malevolent. This is proven when moved the nuke.

Whenever he kills, he kills without any kind of bloodlust or killing intent. He kills to heal himself or to eat.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 6, 2010)

Marth6789 said:


> Except that ninja can actively sense killing intent and evil intentions. He would hardly get anywhere until he's found out.


 


No.

Alex Mercer could easily take out the Narutoverse without breaking a sweat, all he has to do is find a way to get to Naruto, which isn't hard, and then eat him, that's pretty much a nigh instant solo right there.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 6, 2010)

sucks for naruto that when mercer disguises himself and goes out for ramen with him base naruto has no way or stopping mercer's tank slicing attacks and such.


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 6, 2010)

enough about naruto verse.
i say magellan's red poison kills alex mercer.
goku or gohan ss2 kamehamaha completely disentegrates him as seen with cell who can regenerate from just one cell.
the three admirals from OP kill him eg. akainu melts him, akoikigi freezes him then shatter him.
also can he absorb haki from people has he needs to have emotions to do this which he lacks. he might be able to absorb memories or abilites but he can't absorb emotions and will power.  so he he his useless againts good logias users.
also kakashi can just use kamui to completely send him to another dimension.
law can also use his ability on him which he can't regenerate from has he won't be hurt.
also kyubbi naruto rapes hard with very destructive energy attacks as seen against orochimaru imagine what 9 tail would do.

you lot might thinks he will play samrt but eventually he will be found out.

and when he his, he will get raped onto the earths core.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 6, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> you lot might thinks he will play samrt but eventually he will be found out.



no he won't

have you even played Prototype


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 6, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> no he won't
> 
> have you even played Prototype


i have prototype myself and i know he can fool humans easily but he will find it more difficult to fool ninjas as they are more observant and perpertive than ordinary human military.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 6, 2010)

gahahaha

because you say so, right


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 6, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> enough about naruto verse.
> i say magellan's red poison kills alex mercer.
> goku or gohan ss2 kamehamaha completely disentegrates him as seen with cell who can regenerate from just one cell.
> the three admirals from OP kill him eg. akainu melts him, akoikigi freezes him then shatter him.
> ...


 


Wait no excuse me....


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]lb8fWUUXeKM[/YOUTUBE]




I can't even conjure up the words to seriously respond to this post, I just can't.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 6, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> i have prototype myself and i know he can fool humans easily but he will find it more difficult to fool ninjas as they are more observant and perpertive than ordinary human military.



They didn't realize that fucking Orochimaru was in the village for the Chuunin Exams until his former student recognised his Jutsus.

But of course they'll recognise the guy who not only has the body of whoever he's consumed, but all their knowledge as well.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 6, 2010)

Marth6789 said:


> Except that ninja can actively sense killing intent and evil intentions. He would hardly get anywhere until he's found out.



I question if you've played the game or are reading a different Naruto since you seem to be under the assumption that with his shapeshifting, knowlede assimilation and intelligence he would'nt solo. It's far too easy especially when the main character currently can't even control his power to a point he gets stuck and is too trusting which would give Mercer more power than 98% of the verse alone. Naruto can't sense what has no evil intent and is in the shape of someone he trusts with their knowledge.


----------



## Abigail (Oct 6, 2010)

So, since the winner is obvious, how about we start listing hilarious ways Mercer can use to win?


----------



## Random Nobody (Oct 6, 2010)

Abigail said:


> So, since the winner is obvious, how about we start listing hilarious ways Mercer can use to win?



He eats Naruto and uses Naruto LOLMessiahness to convince everyone they should let him eat them?


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2010)

As long as he can crush naruto with a Ramen Stand I'll be happy.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 7, 2010)

Poetic justice.


----------



## Gig (Oct 7, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Did you miss the part were FRS destroys Cells to the point were it doesn't matter if they're physically there, they simply will not work.



Did you know Mercer is a virus, and virus is to a cell what a cell is to us  

Meaning the attack being able to work on cell a cellular is kind of useless against Mercer since his biology works on a level below that,


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 7, 2010)

Abigail said:


> So, since the winner is obvious, how about we start listing hilarious ways Mercer can use to win?



I heard from someone that Prototype was going to have a co-op mode, justified by Mercer having funky replication powers

If he actually got that ability, he could multiply himself and slowly replace the leadership with clones of himself

Welcome to Mercer's World


----------



## Abigail (Oct 7, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Welcome to Mercer's World


Almost as awesome as The Master race.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 7, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Almost as awesome as The Master race.



it's hard to top The Master


----------



## Abigail (Oct 8, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it's hard to top The Master


Let alone 6,000,000,000+ Masters. 

The Master race vs Naruto.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 8, 2010)

Narutoverse will find out why he's called The Master


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 8, 2010)

relevant to the thread


----------



## AzureD (Oct 11, 2010)

This guy can belly flop into concrete from a kilometer in the air and it doesn't even hurt him. Getting punched by him turns you into red mist and maybe some high velocity bones.

A punch from him would kill any ninja. He is stronger than Tsunade.

Although he has incredible super human powers his ability to assume any form he consumes and obtain their knowledge turns him into the ultimate spy. Hell he could play Hokage for a while if he felt like it. Destroy it from within or cause wars by impersonating the Emperor. He does not even have to do any fighting in order to destroy everyone.

If Alex Mercer existed in Narutoverse he would be the ultimate super villain. A threat to the whole world. Consume someone of importance and he gains an instant army. I think it would make a great fanfic.

His ability to infiltrate makes him a threat in many different verses even ones where he is weaker than most.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 11, 2010)

AzureD said:


> This guy can belly flop into concrete from a kilometer in the air and it doesn't even hurt him. Getting punched by him turns you into red mist and maybe some high velocity bones.
> 
> *A punch from him would kill any ninja. He is stronger than Tsunade.
> *
> ...



I find it highly unlikely that he could kill Pain, Kisame, Gaara(Even Pre-time skip), and a few others with one punch.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 11, 2010)

this really didn't need to be bumped

but hell, I might as well say that Alex Mercer basically becomes the Former Crimson King of Naruto with his absurd arsenal of Jutsus and likely overwhelming Chakra as well because of his constant OM NOM NOM 

as the ruler of everything, Mercer instructs everyone in Naruto to build him an implausibly huge tower just because


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 12, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Narutoverse will find out why he's called The Master



How masterful.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 12, 2010)

Mercer would rape everyone of them.


----------



## Abigail (Oct 12, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> I find it highly unlikely that he could kill Pain, Kisame, Gaara(Even Pre-time skip), and a few others with one punch.



Well, seeing as he can throw cars at least a mile away, you're wrong.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 12, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> I find it highly unlikely that he could kill Pain, Kisame, Gaara(Even Pre-time skip), and a few others with one punch.



Alex Mercer activates Muscle Mass or Hammerfists. He destroys armored tanks in three hits with either. I'd say he could kill Gaara and Pain with a single punch easily with those abilities on.


----------



## Riverlia (Oct 12, 2010)

> as the ruler of everything, Mercer instructs everyone in Naruto to build him an implausibly huge tower just because


he's trying to compensate for something?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 12, 2010)

Riverlia said:


> he's trying to compensate for something?



   

I will kill you for even trying to suggest Mercer has a small penis


----------



## Abigail (Oct 12, 2010)

Blade drop fucks everyone up seeing how that one shots tanks.


----------



## Es (Oct 12, 2010)

Es said:


> Welcome to rapeville, population: Narutoverse


**


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 12, 2010)

Riverlia said:


> he's trying to compensate for something?



he does it just to prove he can 



Abigail said:


> Blade drop fucks everyone up seeing how that one shots tanks.



Hammertoss is cool too


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 12, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Alex Mercer activates Muscle Mass or Hammerfists. He destroys armored tanks in three hits with either. I'd say he could kill Gaara and Pain with a single punch easily with those abilities on.



That's pretty laughable that you're seriously *implying* that Alex can generate enough punching force to kill Pain in a single punch when he was able to survive a blast from 6 tailed Naruto which had greater destruction capabilities than anything Alex Mercer's ever shown. Alex Mercer isn't even a freaking building buster in muscle mass or hammer fists. He's just a tank buster, and he'd need more than tank busting strength to kill Pain in one punch.


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 12, 2010)

Mercer absorbs Naruto and turns to stone


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 12, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> Mercer absorbs Naruto and turns to stone



because mercer just absorbs chakra right?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 12, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> Mercer absorbs Naruto and turns to stone



Yes, because Mercer is surely going to sneak up on him in Sage Mode right? and you act like he's going to just absorb his chakra for some reason


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 12, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> because mercer just absorbs chakra right?



funny how you didn't disagree with Kamen, when he said he'll gain it by absorbing ninjas.












Itachi mind fucks


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 12, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> funny how you didn't disagree with Kamen, when he said he'll gain it by absorbing ninjas.



Yes which entitles fucking eating them, Naruto won't be doing jack shit when he's  dead.


----------



## Es (Oct 12, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> funny how you didn't disagree with Kamen, when he said he'll gain it by absorbing ninjas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, such fail trolling


----------



## Random Nobody (Oct 12, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> funny how you didn't disagree with Kamen, when he said he'll gain it by absorbing ninjas.



Wow you completely missed the point didn't you?

If Mercer absorbs Naruto he'll absorb Naruto's ability to resist turning to stone from Sage Mode.



> Itachi mind fucks



Yeah I'm sure trying to mind fuck the living embodiment of a virus will work out great for him.


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 12, 2010)

Random Nobody said:


> Wow you completely missed the point didn't you?
> 
> If Mercer absorbs Naruto he'll absorb Naruto's ability to resist turning to stone from Sage Mode.
> 
> ...



haha, ability to resist. No. Once he absorbs sage chakra it's over. Naruto had to work to resist it. It's not an ability.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 12, 2010)

this whole 'turning to stone' discussion is pointless since Naruto wouldn't even be in that form when Mercer sneaks up on him


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 12, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> haha, ability to resist. No. Once he absorbs sage chakra it's over. Naruto had to work to resist it. It's not an ability.



Too bad Mercer won't be going after him in Sage Mode then...


----------



## Random Nobody (Oct 12, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> haha, ability to resist. No. Once he absorbs sage chakra it's over. Naruto had to work to resist it. It's not an ability.



Oh right I forgot how if you learn how to do something and Mercer eats you he doesn't instantly know how to do that exact same thing.




Oh wait.


Seriously your gonna need better reasoning for why eating Sage Mode Naruto would take out Mercer other then "he worked for it" since all of that work will become part of Mercer as soon as he eats him.


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 12, 2010)

Random Nobody said:


> Oh right I forgot how if you learn how to do something and Mercer eats you he doesn't instantly know how to do that exact same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, all of his work my ass. Doesn't matter if he knows how to resist it. Everyone that wants to be sage mode learn how to control it.most of them fail and so will  Mercer. He's not Naruto, he will try to control it but he doesn't have the training for it. 


Kyuubi kills himself and he dies along with him rofl


----------



## Random Nobody (Oct 12, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> lol, all of his work my ass. *Doesn't matter if he knows how to resist it.* Everyone that wants to be sage mode learn how to control it.most of them fail and so will  Mercer. *He's not Naruto, he will try to control it but he doesn't have the training for it.*



Oh of course how silly of me.  Mercer will know how to control Sage Mode but won't be able to because he didn't go through the training Naruto went through to learn how to do it.  Even though the reason Mercer will know how to control it is because he'll have knowledge of all that training Naruto went through to control it.

Or it's a load of bullshit and your grasping at straws because you can't provide any real explanation for why Mercer gaining the ability to mimic Naruto perfectly physically, as well as gaining all of his knowledge, experience, memories, etc. will not allow him to control Sage Mode.

Seriously your argument is the equivalent of someone calling bullshit on Mercer learning how to fly helicopters by eating someone that knows how to fly one because he didn't personally go through the training to learn how to fly one.



> Kyuubi kills himself and he dies along with him rofl



Now your just desperate.

EDIT:
I just thought about this, and I feel kinda silly about not thinking of it when I first wrote this:


> He's not Naruto



As soon as Mercer's done consuming him, he *is* Naruto.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 12, 2010)

To bad, when mercer absorbs naruto , not only naruto dies but also kiuubi.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 12, 2010)

yes itachi is mind fucking someone with the memories, mannerisms and in fact, minds of hundreds, maybe even thousands of individuals. because itachi's strongest level genjutsu like tsukiyomi have been shown to work on someone with many different minds.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> lol, all of his work my ass. Doesn't matter if he knows how to resist it. Everyone that wants to be sage mode learn how to control it.most of them fail and so will  Mercer. He's not Naruto, he will try to control it but he doesn't have the training for it.
> 
> 
> Kyuubi kills himself and he dies along with him rofl



He gains all the experience, memories, and abilities of whatever he consumes. Your argument holds absolutely zero weight.

Besides the fact that Naruto will never even get an opportunity to go into Sage Mode before dieing.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 12, 2010)

I love the arguement that the ninjas are gonna know exactly who Alex is and what he wants because of "intent" despite not noticing TWO armies right outside their village that wanted to turn Konoha into a parking lot. Seriously lol.


----------



## AzureD (Oct 13, 2010)

BTW Alex is definitely a building buster. He can kill buildings much faster than when he drives a tank or pilots an assault helicopter. Except when he drives the Thermobaric Tank.

That belly flop I mentioned will destroy a building with a few of those. A belly flop followed by a devastator will destroy a heavily fortified building almost instantly.

His durability is also pretty impressive as he can tank hellfire missiles with barely taking any damage when defending. Provided you can hit him as he moves extremely fast. Even if he does take damage he regenerates quickly enough. If he wants to regenerate super fast he can just eat nearby people.


----------



## Abigail (Oct 13, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> he does it just to prove he can
> 
> 
> 
> Hammertoss is cool too


Hammerfist Elbow Drop. 


Spartan1337 said:


> That's pretty laughable that you're seriously *implying* that Alex can generate enough punching force to kill Pain in a single punch when he was able to survive a blast from 6 tailed Naruto which had greater destruction capabilities than anything Alex Mercer's ever shown. Alex Mercer isn't even a freaking building buster in muscle mass or hammer fists. He's just a tank buster, and he'd need more than tank busting strength to kill Pain in one punch.


I must have imagined him destroying building then.

He one shots them.


nadinkrah said:


> Mercer absorbs Naruto and turns to stone


lol


nadinkrah said:


> funny how you didn't disagree with Kamen, when he said he'll gain it by absorbing ninjas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, good luck mind fucking someone with thousands of minds.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 13, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> That's pretty laughable that you're seriously *implying* that Alex can generate enough punching force to kill Pain in a single punch when he was able to survive a blast from 6 tailed Naruto which had greater destruction capabilities than anything Alex Mercer's ever shown. Alex Mercer isn't even a freaking building buster in muscle mass or hammer fists. He's just a tank buster, and he'd need more than tank busting strength to kill Pain in one punch.


You mean the blast he didn't tank but he diverted by throwing a rock at KN6's mouth using TK?

Yeah. Way not to read the manga.



nadinkrah said:


> Mercer absorbs Naruto and turns to stone


Mercer changes his genetic code in order to turn back. 



nadinkrah said:


> Itachi mind fucks


How many sentient virusses has Itachi mindfucked again? None? Ok 



nadinkrah said:


> lol, all of his work my ass. Doesn't matter if he knows how to resist it. Everyone that wants to be sage mode learn how to control it.most of them fail and so will  Mercer. He's not Naruto, he will try to control it but he doesn't have the training for it.


Except Mercer can actually absorb training which is shown when he absorbed the tank and helicopter pilots which let him pilot tanks and helicopters thanks to their training. The same applies here.

If the training is not enough, Mercer can rewrite his own genetic code to be able to resist sage chakra.



> Kyuubi kills himself and he dies along with him rofl


Mercer has shown he can eat normal animals, mutated animals and sentient animals. Mercer eats Kyuubi.

KN9 Mercer Ant Pants.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 13, 2010)

oh god kyuubi with the minds of alex mercer and all he absorbed. or better yet, mercer with both the kyuubi AND naruto. he solos narutoverse.


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 13, 2010)

Random Nobody said:


> Oh of course how silly of me.  Mercer will know how to control Sage Mode but won't be able to because he didn't go through the training Naruto went through to learn how to do it.  Even though the reason Mercer will know how to control it is because he'll have knowledge of all that training Naruto went through to control it.
> 
> Or it's a load of bullshit and your grasping at straws because you can't provide any real explanation for why Mercer gaining the ability to mimic Naruto perfectly physically, as well as gaining all of his knowledge, experience, memories, etc. will not allow him to control Sage Mode.
> 
> Seriously your argument is the equivalent of someone calling bullshit on Mercer learning how to fly helicopters by eating someone that knows how to fly one because he didn't personally go through the training to learn how to fly one.



lmao mimicing naruto is not that same buddy. You may know how to resist it but it doesn't mean it'll work. Look at all the people who turned into frogs. Mimicing won't do shit



> Now your just desperate.


it's true. Once he absorbs Naruto he'll absorb kyuubi with him. GG




Shoddragon said:


> oh god kyuubi with the minds of alex mercer and all he absorbed. or better yet, mercer with both the kyuubi AND naruto. he solos narutoverse.



too bad kyuubi kills himself and takes Mercer with him


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 13, 2010)

> lmao mimicing naruto is not that same buddy. You may know how to resist it but it doesn't mean it'll work. Look at all the people who turned into frogs. Mimicing won't do shit



What? He's basically the character itself at this point with same powers, knowledge, physique everything.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 13, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> lmao mimicing naruto is not that same buddy. You may know how to resist it but it doesn't mean it'll work. Look at all the people who turned into frogs. Mimicing won't do shit


He alters his dna to resist Sage Chakra. Now what?



> it's true. Once he absorbs Naruto he'll absorb kyuubi with him. GG


He absorbs Kyuubi. Mercer gains all his power.




> too bad kyuubi kills himself and takes Mercer with him


He absorbs Kyuubi. Mercer gains all his power.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 13, 2010)

I thought we all agreed that he crushes Naruto's body with a ramen stand. What's all this absorbtion


----------



## Watchman (Oct 13, 2010)

Guys, whilst Mercer obviously takes this, he hasn't shown the ability to absorb a chakra/ki/equivalent construct like the Kyuubi.

He's far more likely to just kill Naruto than absorb him.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 13, 2010)

Not turning into a frog statue has nothing to do with 'resisting' sage chakra. The transformation into a frog statue is a result of having too much natural energy inside your body. To enter Sage Mode you have to have an equal amount of spiritual, physical, an natural energy inside you, which creates sage chakra. Sage chakra by itself is completely harmless since it's already been balanced. Once Mercer eats Naruto, he'll know exactly how much natural energy he needs to draw in to enter Sage Mode, and he'll know exactly how to do it. He's certainly not going to turn himself into a frog statue by accident.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 13, 2010)

I still prefer death by ramen shop to the face.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 13, 2010)

It wouldn't matter. Alex Mercer can alter himself on a molecular level. It's like fighting something that can completely negate everything you can do after it knows how.


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 13, 2010)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Not turning into a frog statue has nothing to do with 'resisting' sage chakra. The transformation into a frog statue is a result of having too much natural energy inside your body. To enter Sage Mode you have to have an equal amount of spiritual, physical, an natural energy inside you, which creates sage chakra. Sage chakra by itself is completely harmless since it's already been balanced. Once Mercer eats Naruto, he'll know exactly how much natural energy he needs to draw in to enter Sage Mode, and he'll know exactly how to do it. He's certainly not going to turn himself into a frog statue by accident.



doesn't matter if he knows how to do it. If he makes one mistake he's turning into a frog. Good luck using sage chakra though, free time for people to stomp him

oh heres another character who can rape him.

yondaime death seal. good game
good game


----------



## zenieth (Oct 13, 2010)

The yondaime isn't alive.


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 13, 2010)

zenieth said:


> The yondaime isn't alive.



narutoverse lol.

includes everyone in naruto if im not mistaken

unless someone changed the rules


----------



## zenieth (Oct 13, 2010)

Unless otherwise stated, you use the current verse, and even so, they'd never find him to do it.


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 13, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Unless otherwise stated, you use the current verse, and even so, they'd never find him to do it.



i'm pretty sure if naruto verse is attacked they will always find a way to contact villages. birds/ninjas etc. 

oh another guy who can rape him

madara.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, people really don't know how Alex Mercer's power works.

If Alex plays it smart, NO ONE in the Naruto is going to be raping him, especially in Scenario 1 where's already in the skin of ANBU and has already infiltrated Konoha.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 13, 2010)

Why is this thread seven pages?


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 13, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> doesn't matter if he knows how to do it. If he makes one mistake he's turning into a frog. Good luck using sage chakra though, free time for people to stomp him


He CAN'T MAKE MISTAKES.

He can genetically code his body not to make mistakes. He can add a freaking organ to his body made for that purpose.



> oh heres another character who can rape him.
> 
> yondaime death seal. good game
> good game


Is that before or after Mercer absorbs the shinigami after he learns how chakra works by absorbing a ninja and genetically codes his body to be able to absorb it? 



nadinkrah said:


> i'm pretty sure if naruto verse is attacked they will always find a way to contact villages. birds/ninjas etc.
> 
> oh another guy who can rape him
> 
> madara.


Madara does what again? Get absorbed?


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 13, 2010)

Hoshino Rika said:


> He CAN'T MAKE MISTAKES.
> 
> He can genetically code his body not to make mistakes. He can add a freaking organ to his body made for that purpose.
> 
> ...



not before madara warps** him first?

I've seen alot of narutoverse post and i don't remember them saying it had to be current narutoverse


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 13, 2010)

Hoshino Rika,

Don't argue with nadinkrah. He's trolled OBD threads before and generally has no clue what he's talking about.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 13, 2010)

Mercer absorbs everyone of them without them even noticing,Gains all there memories and abilities, in this case there jutsus and becomes the ultimate ninja there.


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 13, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Hoshino Rika,
> 
> Don't argue with nadinkrah. He's trolled OBD threads before and generally has no clue what he's talking about.



i'm not trolling nig. Its da truth


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 13, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> i'm not trolling nig. Its da truth


Refer to me by a racial slur again and you'll earn yourself a neg.


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 13, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Refer to me by a racial slur again and you'll earn yourself a neg.



red > green

lol why so serious?


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 13, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> not before madara warps** him first?
> 
> I've seen alot of narutoverse post and i don't remember them saying it had to be current narutoverse



So what if he warps him? As he warps, Mercer uses a Devastator attack and blows Madara's head clean off.



Basilikos said:


> Hoshino Rika,
> 
> Don't argue with nadinkrah. He's trolled OBD threads before and generally has no clue what he's talking about.



I'll manage. I've dealt with worse. Also, just say Rika.


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 13, 2010)

Hoshino Rika said:


> So what if he warps him? As he warps, Mercer uses a Devastator attack and blows Madara's head clean off.



lawl, attack while he gets warped? okay.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 13, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> lawl, attack while he gets warped? okay.



You do understand Mercer is not human right? He can change shapes and tank a nuke.

Do you really thinking something so weak as Madara can even touch him?


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 13, 2010)

Hoshino Rika said:


> You do understand Mercer is not human right? He can change shapes and tank a nuke.
> 
> Do you really thinking something so weak as Madara can even touch him?



what does tanking a nuke having to do with anything?  All Madara needs to do is warp is ass.


----------



## Es (Oct 13, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> what does tanking a nuke having to do with anything?  All Madara needs to do is warp is ass.


How is he going to do that when he's dead?


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 13, 2010)

Es said:


> How is he going to do that when he's dead?



he's not because madara will warp him first?

understand people? sheesh


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 13, 2010)

1st of all madara would get absorbed with out even noticing, he wont even know who mercer is because he could be in a form of some akastuki member, madara wont want to attack his members.
2nd im pretty sure a guy that can run while holding trucks,cars etc.Is faster then madara. Mercer would blitz madara.


----------



## Random Nobody (Oct 13, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> lmao mimicing naruto is not that same buddy. You may know how to resist it but it doesn't mean it'll work. Look at all the people who turned into frogs. Mimicing won't do shit



Prove it.

Seriously I'm fucking sick and tired of wasting thought out arguments on you well your not capable of replies more intelligent then "It doesn't cause I don't want it too!"



> it's true. Once he absorbs Naruto he'll absorb kyuubi with him. GG



Exactly.   Kyuubi will be absorbed, it won't be a separate entity like it is in Naruto.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 13, 2010)

Why does everyone instantly know who Mercer is, nadinkrah?


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 13, 2010)

Random Nobody said:


> Prove it.
> 
> Seriously I'm fucking sick and tired of wasting thought out arguments on you well your not capable of replies more intelligent then "It doesn't cause I don't want it too!"
> 
> ...



kyuubi is part of narutoverse too. do whatever to takes to win mkk? SUICIDE KYUUBI FTW


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 13, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> WANK WANK WANK


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 13, 2010)

Want to know how he can't solo naruto verse?

Yondaime speed/death seal DOUBLE KO
jiraiya yomi numa
itachi susanoo
jiraiya gourd prison
madara s/t

etc. g2g pce yall


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 13, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> WANK WANK WANK


----------



## Sylar (Oct 13, 2010)

Again I ask: How do they know who and where he is?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2010)

The victor is obvious to everyone with even a fraction of intelligence. Just let this thread die.


----------



## Random Nobody (Oct 13, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> kyuubi is part of narutoverse too. do whatever to takes to win mkk? SUICIDE KYUUBI FTW



Kyuubi can't suicide Mercer when he gets absorbed.  He won't be a separate entity from Mercer like he is with Naruto.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 13, 2010)

Just close this thread already .Its pretty obvious who the winner is.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 14, 2010)

Sylar said:


> Again I ask: How do they know who and where he is?



To be fair, Naruto could sense his presence if he transformed into his newest form.


----------



## Juri (Oct 14, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> To be fair, Naruto could sense his presence if he transformed into his newest form.



And he would do that why?


----------



## Wutani (Oct 14, 2010)

Nadinkrah smokes the big one.

Mercer Rapes.


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 14, 2010)

Cycloid said:


> And he would do that why?



because the narutoverse is attacked and they will contact all villages?

ever heard of karin? inuzuka?

Raikage can toy with the lil kid, and this is Naruto they WILL find out what he can do.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 14, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> Want to know how he can't solo naruto verse?
> 
> Yondaime speed/death seal DOUBLE KO
> jiraiya yomi numa
> ...


Yondaime gets absorbed.
Shinigami gets absordbed.
Jiraiya gets absorbed
Itachi gets absorbed.
Madara gets absorbed.



nadinkrah said:


> because the narutoverse is attacked and they will contact all villages?
> 
> ever heard of karin? inuzuka?
> 
> Raikage can toy with the lil kid, and this is Naruto they WILL find out what he can do.


Karin gets absorbed. Inuzuka gets absorbed. Raikage gets absorbed.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 14, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> because the narutoverse is attacked and they will contact all villages?
> 
> ever heard of karin? inuzuka?
> 
> Raikage can toy with the lil kid, and this is Naruto they WILL find out what he can do.



yeah by the time they find out he would have killed off what 98% of the verse


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 14, 2010)

Alex Mercer has regeneration coupled with the ability to absorb the powers, knowledge and physical structure of the organism he's assimilating. This coupled with him being a virus lacking bad intent and the fact the Narutoverse can't tell shit about Oro who was right there makes me wonder how exactly is the full verse going to become aware of who he is. All of those will be eaten without ever suspecting a thing, one village alone would give him plenty of powers.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 14, 2010)

Not to mention, the minute he eats someone, he'll know everything he needs to know about a village including who he has to kill to take it over.

If Orochimaru can kill the Kazekage and pose as him for a fairly long time, I doubt Alex Mercer can't.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 14, 2010)

Hoshino Rika said:


> Yondaime gets absorbed.
> Shinigami gets absordbed.
> Jiraiya gets absorbed
> Itachi gets absorbed.
> ...



Stop avoiding there reasoning your just BAWWWing that Mercer isn't as great as you think he is.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 14, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> because the narutoverse is attacked and they will contact all villages?
> 
> ever heard of karin? inuzuka?
> 
> Raikage can toy with the lil kid, and this is Naruto they WILL find out what he can do.



Too bad they don't know he's fucking there....


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 14, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Stop avoiding there reasoning your just BAWWWing that Mercer isn't as great as you think he is.


Son, you don't know what you're talking about. It would be best for you to be silent lest you invoke the OBD's wrath.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 14, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Stop avoiding there reasoning your just BAWWWing that Mercer isn't as great as you think he is.



Whose reasoning? Nadinkrah's lack of reasoning revolves around that they'll immediantly know he's there despite him being in disguise...as does yours apparently.

Naruto is not going to be in Sage Mode or Rikudou Mode for this because why would  he when he doesn't expect to be attacked...as Mercer will be exploiting his weakness towards eating only ramen...where he'll either fuckingg poison his food or crush him with the ramen stand itself


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 14, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Stop avoiding there reasoning your just BAWWWing that Mercer isn't as great as you think he is.



What reasoning? They have no reasoning.

They're just calling out random attacks. It doesn't change the fact that Mercer absorbs them.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 14, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Stop avoiding there reasoning your just BAWWWing that Mercer isn't as great as you think he is.



there not reasons there just random attacks he jabbers on about that wont do crap to mercer they all get absorbed anyway


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 14, 2010)

If he's listing attacks Mercer will gain once he eats those characters thanks to him looking like, behaving like and knowing everything from the people he eats allowing him to get the drop on their loved ones then yes I agree with that list.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 14, 2010)

Surprise surprise

Narutowankers not knowing the extent of Mercers abilitys


----------



## Es (Oct 14, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> They aren't calling out attacks, they're calling out strategies that Konoha and the Narutoverse could use to take him down.


Like they'll be able to strategize against him when they don't even know he's there


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 14, 2010)

Hoshino Rika said:


> Narutoverse is weak. Go read some more manga and come back. You're obviously not experienced enough to be in the OBD.
> 
> Why don't you try the Naruto Battledome? A lot of people like you there.



Considering there are people in the NBD that believe it's impossible for any character in fiction to be over the speed of sound...I rather doubt that


----------



## Abigail (Oct 14, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> because the narutoverse is attacked and they will contact all villages?
> 
> ever heard of karin? inuzuka?


His scent and chakra signature will be the same as the person he absorbed.

Stop grasping at straws.


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 14, 2010)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> He can easily defeat all of them in a 1v1 situation.
> Yondaime wouldn't resort to using his seal until the end.  He may or may not be alive by then.
> Jiraya doesn't have enough tools to beat him.  He puts him in Yomi Numa, he attacks Jiraya from underground.  He puts him in the toad gourd, he'll just slice his way through.  If Amaterasu can burn through it, which it had problems burning several other things, Mercer will have enough tools to deal with it.
> Mercer dodges everything and Itachi dies cause he's sick.
> Madara?  Madara's only attack is warping.  He gets a tendril to his face when he tries.



He would against a Virus. Once he gets sunk in Yomi Numa, he won't be moving anymore. Slice is way through.. really??? Terrible post, I'm not even going to bother with the rest.



> Yes.  Unfortunately, by the time one village reaches another, Mercer will have decimated everything.  It took 3 days for Team 9 to travel to the Sand Village from Konoha.  You think Mercer's going to need that kind of time?  Once he absorbs a few of the higher tier characters, he's going to have extensive knowledge.  And who knows how much damage or infiltration Mercer will accomplish by the time they SEND OUT the message for help.
> 
> Major villages contacting each other is at the pace of snail mail, seriously


.

Who said they had to travel? They can prepare for him, Gl getting past the barrier. they also use birds fyi. He can't solo verse in 3 days either.



> If Raikage "toys" with this kid, he's gonna have a tendril through his entire body.  Raikage can Raikage Bomb and Alex will just tendril his face then absorb him.  Alex has tanked far worse like modern weaponry including tank shells and missiles.



Speed > enuf said




Abigail said:


> His scent and chakra signature will be the same as the person he absorbed.
> 
> Stop grasping at straws.



lmao, no it wouldn't. Chakra being the same? His chakra would definitely be more evil. Gl sneak attacking  against speed gods like Yondaime though. Seriously, Death Seal = GG


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 14, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> He would against a Virus. Once he gets sunk in Yomi Numa, he won't be moving anymore. Slice is way through.. really??? Terrible post, I'm not even going to bother with the rest.


How is Yondaime supposed to know that? Pull that info out of his ass?

I like how you call it a bad post because you can't refute it. That's the mark of a bad debater.


> Who said they had to travel? They can prepare for him, Gl getting past the barrier. they also use birds fyi. He can't solo verse in 3 days either.


Prepare for him? When they don't know he's coming? How?

The barrier? Oh right, you mean the barrier that isn't a 360 degree field and can actually be gone under.

So what if they use birds? It takes three freaking days for them to get to Konoha. Everyone will be long absorbed into Mercer by then.




> Speed > enuf said


Mercer is faster than Narutoverse. He can run vertically up skyscrapers without using fancy ninja bullshit. While carrying a helicopter.




> lmao, no it wouldn't. Chakra being the same? His chakra would definitely be more evil. Gl sneak attacking  against speed gods like Yondaime though. Seriously, Death Seal = GG



HE HAS NO CHAKRA. WHAT PART OF THIS IS HARD TO GET?

Do you even know who Alex Mercer is?


----------



## Watchman (Oct 14, 2010)

Ryoma, I see you lurking. Can you close this thread? It's already clear who wins this.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 14, 2010)

Not until someone agrees that naruto dies by Ramen stand to the face.


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 14, 2010)

Hoshino Rika said:


> How is Yondaime supposed to know that? Pull that info out of his ass?
> 
> I like how you call it a bad post because you can't refute it. That's the mark of a bad debater.



refute him? Read his post again and see if any of it makes sense.



> Prepare for him? When they don't know he's coming? How?


contact? duh?



> The barrier? Oh right, you mean the barrier that isn't a 360 degree field and can actually be gone under.



lmao, gl doing that. Even if he does get in leaf village, he won't be getting past high tiers



> So what if they use birds? It takes three freaking days for them to get to Konoha. Everyone will be long absorbed into Mercer by then.


 
where does it say that?

Mercer won't be absoring Kages lmao. Gl tanking Kunais 24/7.



> *Mercer is faster than Narutoverse. *He can run vertically up skyscrapers without using fancy ninja bullshit. While carrying a helicopter.



uh huh!




> HE HAS NO CHAKRA. WHAT PART OF THIS IS HARD TO GET?



He absorbs people;He gets their chakra.



> Do you even know who Alex Mercer is?



Yes I know him.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 14, 2010)

Narutoverse dies.Please close this thread already.The 2  wankers barley even know who alex mercer is.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 14, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> refute him? Read his post again and see if any of it makes sense.


Makes perfect sense. If it doesn't to you, then the conclusion is obvious 


> contact? duh?


You know Alex Mercer is a master at stealth kills right? You do know that Narutoverse has never encountered something of this calibur right?

You do know Orochimaru, one of the biggest enemies of Konoha, got in quite easily posing as a chuunin despite not even having a fraction of Mercer's abillities right?


> lmao, gl doing that. Even if he does get in leaf village, he won't be getting past high tiers


He doesn't have to beat them. The moment he touches them, they become a part of him and he gets all their powers.



> where does it say that?


It took Team 7 that long to get to Suna, the closest neighbouring village.


> Mercer won't be absoring Kages lmao. Gl tanking Kunais 24/7.


He treats bullets fired from cutting edge weaponry like mild annoyances. What do you think those pathetic kunai's will do? 

How will the Kage's stop him? The moment he touches them, it's good game.



> uh huh!


Yup.





> He absorbs people;He gets their chakra.


He then rewrites his genetic to turn it off whenever he wants. Mercer can do that.



> Yes I know him.


Then you're not fit to debate here if you think Narutoverse has a hope of chance. You're just not good enough.


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 14, 2010)

Hoshino Rika said:


> Makes perfect sense. If it doesn't to you, then the conclusion is obvious



Yes and how does it make sense? Please explain how he just slices through toad barrier and just dodges ameratsu and attacks even if Yomi Numa sinks him. 



> You know Alex Mercer is a master at stealth kills right? You do know that Narutoverse has never encountered something of this calibur right?



Doesn't save him from getting sealed. They always seal something that's considered too powerful.



> You do know Orochimaru, one of the biggest enemies of Konoha, got in quite easily posing as a chuunin despite not even having a fraction of Mercer's abillities right?



So? Orochimaru didn't attack the village. Theres no way he can go killing people without being noticed. Theres no safe place for him to transform either. 



> He doesn't have to beat them. The moment he touches them, they become a part of him and he gets all their powers.



The moment Madara touches him, it's over. Gl touching Yondaime and Madara though. He has to absorb FYI



> It took Team 7 that long to get to Suna, the closest neighbouring village.





> He treats bullets fired from cutting edge weaponry like mild annoyances. What do you think those pathetic kunai's will do?


How long does he tank them? 



> How will the Kage's stop him? The moment he touches them, it's good game.
> 
> 
> Yup.



lol, "the moment he touches them". Like I said you can't go around killing people without being noticed.





> Then you're not fit to debate here if you think Narutoverse has a hope of chance. You're just not good enough.



Do you think your good at debating lmao? I'm not even trying here sir. This thread is pathetic and so are you.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 14, 2010)

Sealing him won't work. Mercer rewrites his genetic code and gets out of the seal.

He was able to sneak in to high security US military installations. You think a little village will stop Alex Mercer?

Madara gets blown up by a devastator the moment he touches Mercer.

He can tank tank shells. What does that tell you?

For someone who isn't trying, your shit is getting ruined quite handily. Also, I'm a girl. Enjoy being emasculated bub 

Look how many people agree with me and how many people agree with you? I'm pretty sure we can agree that calling me pathetic is just the sign of a sore loser.


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 14, 2010)

Its funny seeing ppl trying to knock what mercer can do when from what they are saying , they dont have a single clue. Do your research before acting like you know what your talking about plz .

Also to what someone said about Madara warping Alex .

Link removed

 If this can happen then you better believe that the second he lays a hand on Mercer, Madara is going to be consumed and become another power up for him.

lol Alex with Madara's abilities


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 14, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> blub blub blub


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 14, 2010)

Close this thread it's not funny anymore, to the person who keeps saying "lol <insert attack kills him>" you do know Mercer will NOT be detected due to and I'll break it down for you:

-Looking like them physically 100% so there goes detecting him with sight
-Having all their memories/knowledge, so there goes getting suspicious of a fake
-Having all their powers(you missed this part a lot)
-Having no evil intent due to being a virus(there goes even Naruto's super sense)

He could walk upto every single person with them just going "hi dude" then being absorbed without even realising. In order for a fight to happen they have to catch him which they won't when someone with far less could not be caught so easily i.e Orochipedomaru. This ignores his regeneration as well. Sakura can make a fool of her own teamates, Sakura think about that for a second. By the time anyone even becomes the wiser he'd have gotten enough power to solo.


----------



## Juri (Oct 14, 2010)

he got hit with a banhammer?


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 14, 2010)

Another +1 before the locking of this fail thread.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 14, 2010)

Cycloid said:


> he got hit with a banhammer?



Probably because he called the small asian girl pathetic 

Rika wins


----------

